#ubuntu-for-all 2011-02-09
<AlanBell> this channel should be logged now
<gpc> yay!
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/02/09/%23ubuntu-for-all.html
<AlanBell> that works then
 * pleia2 hugs ubuntulog2 
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-02-10
<AlanBell> rww would you like the meeting to start at 21:00? nigelb can you make it that late?
 * nigelb calculates
<AlanBell> it will be half past something
<AlanBell> I can do that bit :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: that would be early than late.
<nigelb> 3:30 am
<nigelb> sorry, 2:30 am ;)
<AlanBell> hmm, that isn't nice!
<nigelb> depends on the day
<nigelb> ;)
<AlanBell> when is your preferred time for meetings that also include awake Americans?
<nigelb> 19:00 UTC would be fine :)
<nigelb> 00:30 sounds much better than 02:30 :p
<AlanBell> 19:00 is good for me
<AlanBell> edubuntu meeting and jono's video blog thing
<AlanBell> lets move it to Friday 25th at 19:00
<AlanBell> maybe get jono to mention it in the videocast
<AlanBell> done and on the fridge calendar
<AlanBell> I will blog about it on planet later, so shout soon if you don't like the new plan, pefectly willing to move it until it is announced
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu-for-all to: Here to make Ubuntu awesome for everyone https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuForAll  mailing list:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-for-all launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-for-all
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu-for-all to: Kickoff meeting 19:00 UTC Friday 25th | Here to make Ubuntu awesome for everyone https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuForAll  mailing list:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-for-all launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-for-all
<pleia2> that friday is the first day of SCaLE so I won't be around, but I'm not exactly critical :)
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-02-11
<ray_> I was looking for an answer to a problem I don't want to have in the future and I also wanted to help improve Ubuntu by giving my input, however:
<ray_> One of my xbox 360 wireless receivers went out, so I looked into why and found that it might be that the F1 fuse burned out
<ray_> A just now someone said that they can't fix this because there are no sensors for the receiver to have programming to so that if it over heats that it is shut down before it over heats.
<ray_> Is that right?
<ray_> >	And if so, what channel can I go to on what network to tell Microsoft about this so that they might consider it.
<ray_> LOL at me if you want.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I don't know that MS listens to anyone on IRC
<valorie> however, you can write them an email
<ray_> ya ya, ha ha ha, right right. O well.
<ray_>  I know I am just a part of the little man
<ray_> We know they would say they care about there costumers, but I question that.
<ray_> oops their, not there
<ray_> My only option is to leave it unplugged except when I use it.
<MarkDude> Go to #360-for-all :)
<ray_> It's not like I didn't abuse the other receiver. I was torrenting and had it in all the time. But still. My computer doesn't burn out it's fuses or at least I don't think it does, but I imagine if it has to it will.
<ray_> Thank you Mark
<ray_> Ha ha, well I guess people will come around to 360-for-all some other time
<AlanBell> morning
<valorie> hi AlanBell
<ray_> freenode is for Linux users. What network do Windows users go to?
<AlanBell> they pay their local gold partner
<AlanBell> there is ##windows on freenode
<ray_> I tried that
<ray_> It's cool
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-02-12
<santhozh> hey
<santhozh> anyone here
<rww> sigh.
<nigelb> Long wait.
<rww> hi
<santhozh> hi
<santhozh> hello
<santhozh> anyone there
<rww> people are strange.
<gpc> when you're a stranger.
#ubuntu-for-all 2012-02-11
<pangolin> forard works
<pangolin> forward
#ubuntu-for-all 2016-02-14
<_Sponge> http://www.universaluclick.com/comics/dilbert/
